# some pics



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

nice trigger im guessing queen right


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

is that a grouper , i know nothing about sw i just love the colour


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the grouper and trigger are just awesome... what do you feed em?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks








yup, queen trigger and miniatus grouper.
they eat all kinds of fish filets, squid and krill. the trigger gets monthly treats like clams and urchins.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

beautiful, i love the 29!!and the trigger and grouper are awsome too...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice BOB...that 29 is coming along quite well..congrads

you need some Maxima Clams tho...hehehehe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you need some Maxima Clams tho...hehehehe


 really big clams i presume?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

How big is the grouper?
That queen is so sweet looking.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice hare, Good work man.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats one hot set up man Nice


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Great Looking fish and nice 29g Reef tank! Looking good!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

all those pics are sweet


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks ya'll









andrew, the grouper is pushing 8". checking the salinity is a trip, both the grouper and trigger take shots at the hydrometer. and forget the algae magnet, the trigger pounds on it when i'm trying to clean the glass. knocks it off all the time!


----------

